# Where to get Caber or Prami



## TrenMasterFlex (May 23, 2011)

?


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (May 23, 2011)

and one other thing, what is the better choice as far as an all around drug to take for prolactin issues from NPP. which has worse sides, which works better, better bang for your buck, etc etc. Thanks guys.


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

thinkin the dame thing


----------



## exphys88 (May 28, 2011)

_Here is some info from the elite member section and from meso:
_

_by Anthony Roberts_ -- Dostinex (Cabergoline)  								is a dopamine agonist. Dopamine is a chemical, found  								in the brain, which transmits nerve impulses and  								is involved in the formation of epinephrine. More  								likely than not, this is why the Life-Extentionistas  								are very big on this drug. Dopamine is also released  								by the hypothalamus, and hormone can inhibit the  								release of prolactin from the anterior lobe of the  								pituitary, so given all the bad things that we have  								already seen to be a result of excess. If you use  								anabolic steroids, Dostinex will help you reduce  								the chance of any of these prolactin related side-effects.  								It has actually been shown in numerous studies to  								have a very high success rate in lowering prolactin  								and prolactin related conditions and side-effects  								(1) (2).In fact, for management of hyperprolactinemia  								and it???s symptoms (got milk?), Dostinex is the preferred  								treatment in terms of effectiveness as well as having  								very few undesirable side effects (3).  It  								does this very well for both men and women, it should  								be noted???almost identically actually (4)
 								 								Since it lowers prolactin very efficiently, Dostinex  								will even get rid sexual dysfunction caused by excess  								prolactin (5) (which is (anecdotally at least) highly  								correlative with the use of certain steroids like  								the Nandrolones  								and Trenbolones (Deca  								and Tren). This is great news for everyone who loves  								Tren and Deca, because those two steroids are really  								great additions to almost any cycle- but many people  								avoid using them because of the possibility of them  								causing impotence (often called ???deca dick???). 								
 								Using Dostinex will allow you to include steroids  								like Tren and Deca in any cycle- and even combine  								them in the same cycle- without worrying about sexual  								dysfunction. In fact???even if you aren???t experiencing  								any sort of sexual dysfunction, Dostinex will shorten  								the time you need to recover and gain an erection  								between orgasms, and can significantly enhance all  								parameters of sexual drive and function (6). In  								other words, if you???re not worried about sexual  								issues and you take Dostinex anyway???it???ll still  								help you out in bed. And from what I have heard,  								it???s well worth the money for that effect. 
 								Of course you can actually use Dostinex safely  								for an extended amount of time (many studies go  								on for months if not years, and its efficacy and  								safety are well documented), but women need to be  								more careful than men, and certainly need to discontinue  								using it if they???re pregnant or trying to conceive.  								SO Dostinex can help you, the average steroid user,  								by combating gyno-like effects, as well as galactorrhea,  								and sexual dysfunction. Sounds great, right? Of  								course it is???but since Dostinex is a dopamine agonist,  								which means it???s good for a whole lot more. 
 								You see Dopamine is what???s called a monoamine,  								which is naturally produced in the body by modifying  								an amino acid. 



 Dopamine​ 								And it???s this structure which makes it very interesting  								to us. Dostinex as you already know is what???s known  								as a dopamine ???agonist???- or substance that triggers  								a response in a specific body tissue or group of  								cells by binding to specific receptor on or inside  								the cells, as if it were actually the bodily substance  								that usually binds to that receptor. Probably the  								one that most people are familiar with, with regards  								to agonists is ephedrine, which is an andrenergic  								agonist. This is why ephedrine makes you feel ???wired??????it  								???feels??? like adrenaline to your body. Cabergoline  								is a dopamine agonist???which makes it ???feel??? like  								dopamine to your body. 								 								

 Dostinex ​ 								So what does that mean? Well, in the brain, dopamine  								helps control the flow of information from other  								areas of the brain. So a dopamine agonist will help  								you process information more quickly, and possibly  								improve your memory also. Some athletes use Dostinex  								because it helps them learn new motor skills more  								quickly and thus they can learn new techniques or  								plays at a faster rate than their competition; needless  								to say this gives the athletes using Dostinex a  								huge advantage over their competition. This ability  								to work on your bodies information pathways and  								nervous system are doubtless why it???s been successfully  								been used to fight Parkinsons disease (7)(8). 								But does this actually work in real athletes?  								Well, actually, that???s why I started reading about  								Dostinex. See, I have the fortune of being able  								to basically call some of the most famous strength  								coaches in the world whenever I want. And, recently  								the last time I spoke to one about training and  								anabolic steroids, I asked him about different training  								programs for a person on steroids- and his answer  								said that it depends on whether that person was  								taking a nootropics or not. And as you may remember,  								Dostinex is a nootropic. It was that conversation  								that made me really take a closer look at Dostinex.  								And of course, that strength coach told me that  								his athletes have used nootropics with great success.  								The down side of knowing internationally renowned  								strength coaches is that their sense of humor is  								usually a little off, and if you have the fortune  								of being able to pick their brains on training,  								you also invariably have the misfortune of ending  								up on their group e-mail list which gets you a whole  								host of bizarre forwarded e-mails???
 								 								In fact, when you don???t have enough dopamine,  								you may even have difficulty concentrating???low dopamine  								levels have also been cited as a possible underlying  								cause for Attention deficit disorder (ADD) and Attention  								deficit/ Hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). In fact,  								many several medications used to treat ADD and ADHD  								will also serve to stimulate dopaminergic, and this  								could be one of their possible mechanisms of action. 								
 								Dopamine is also what???s called a ???pleasure chemical??????it???s  								usually released by your body when you experience  								a rewarding experience such as eating your favorite  								food, having sex, winning the lottery???.whatever.  								Interestingly, since this ???happy??? effect is felt  								when you are satiated from food, it???s highly possible  								that Dopamine agonists will cause you to feel ???full???  								more often and decrease desire for food without  								the discomfort that dieting usually brings. Dopamine  								is released when you eat a nice big meal???so???a dopamine  								agonist like Dostinex may make you not want to eat  								as much, and help you feel full even if you don???t  								eat enough. Dostinex, therefore, may be of great  								interest to precontest bodybuilders and other dieters,  								who want to avoid some of the discomfort and anxiety  								that calorie restriction can bring.
 								Certain recreational drugs also have a lot to  								do with their effects on dopamine. Cocaine is what  								is known as a dopamine transporter blocker; what  								this means is that it competitively inhibits dopamine  								uptake to increase the amount of time released dopamine  								is active in your body. This makes you feel good,  								while the dopamine is floating around your body.   								Methamphetamine is another illicit (illegal) recreational  								drug that acts on dopamine as well. It actually  								serves to competitively inhibit dopamine uptake  								as well as increasing dopamine flow through a dopamine  								transporter pathway. That???s how those drugs make  								you ???feel good.??? Dostinex is, of course, neither  								physically nor mentally addictive, but since it  								is a dopamine agonist, its users often experience  								an enhanced positive sense of well being. So besides  								helping with all of the things discussed earlier,  								Cabergoline will also just make you feel damn good.
 								So now that I told you about it, I???ll tell you  								how much Dostinex do you need to start experiencing  								these effects???or basically, how I???m going to use  								it, now that I did all this research on it!
 								From the reading I???ve done, you only need about  								half a milligram (1/2mg) a week to experience all  								of the anti-prolactin, prosexual, antidepressant,  								and cognitive effects of Dostinex, but that???s on  								the very low end of the effectiveness scale. This  								stuff has an extremely long active life in the body,  								so once a week dosing is fine???but if it were me,  								and I were taking this stuff, I???d probably be using  								about .25mgs-.5mgs twice a week.
 								It should be taken before bed-time, because it  								may actually help you sleep a bit better, (9), Can  								be taken with or without food and not alter the  								pharmacokinetics (how it functions in your body)  								(10), and (incidentally) according to the literature  								is a much more efficient drug than 								Bromocriptine (11). 								
 								I think once people find out about this drug, it???s  								going to find it???s way into quite a few bodybuilders???  								cycles alongside Tren, 								Deca, or both???and  								athletes are going to take advantage of it???s uses  								for skill acquisition and motor co-ordination help???and  								all the other stuff???the prosexual properties and  								general ???feel good??? properties of Dostinex make  								it a great choice for anyone interested in ???err???feeling  								good and having better sex???which I suspect is basically  								everyone, not just bodybuilders and athletes. I  								guess I should have paid more attention to this  								stuff when it started appearing on those Life-Extension  								club pricelists a decade ago???but at least I figured  								it out now???.even if I happen to be a bit late on  								this one. 								
Read more from this MESO-Rx article at:  Cabergoline (Dostinex) Profile
​


----------



## s2h (May 28, 2011)

TrenMasterFlex said:


> and one other thing, what is the better choice as far as an all around drug to take for prolactin issues from NPP. which has worse sides, which works better, better bang for your buck, etc etc. Thanks guys.


what sides are you getting from npp???


----------

